# Bearded Dragon has a lump



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi all,
Just had my beardie, Snivy out, and noticed she had a lump under her armpit.

It's not hard, it's extremely soft, and seems to be either air-filled or liquid filled. Her temps are normal, UVB bulb is still relatively new (getting a new one at christmas, as I'm currently sorting out a new job and such), and she's eating like a pig and acting normally. Her poos and urates are completely normal too. There's been no care changes, no temp changes, no food changes etc. She IS on sand, but has never eaten it, and has gone so far as to attempt to remove sand out of her food bowl when she's accidentally kicked it in.
She's just over a year old, loves her cuddles, food and basking. She seems a very happy beardie, too.

I'll get some pictures of the lump up ASAP, just need to get batteries for my camera.

Just wondering if anyone can shed some light on this, and if this is serious, and would need veterinary attention.

Thank you all for your help, I don't want my little girl to be sick


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Nothing to worry about mate, they are just calcium sags :2thumb:


----------



## Banford1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Pictures would help but in all honesty nothing we say here will be as important or correct as a vet check.
Take her to the vets and let us know, to me it sounds like it could be a swelling if near a joint. Cysts are usually hard so i'd rule that out.


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

It's not near a joint, so I can rule out swelling.

I'm gonna keep an eye on her for a few days, see how her next poo etc. turns out, as she's still extremely active and affectionate. From the looks of it, it IS just a calcium sack, and I've panicked at finding something on her that I hadn't previously noticed. If anything on the lump changes, or her behavior or poo changes, it'll be straight down the vets!


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

RescueCat said:


> It's not near a joint, so I can rule out swelling.
> 
> I'm gonna keep an eye on her for a few days, see how her next poo etc. turns out, as she's still extremely active and affectionate. From the looks of it, it IS just a calcium sack, and I've panicked at finding something on her that I hadn't previously noticed. If anything on the lump changes, or her behavior or poo changes, it'll be straight down the vets!


If its under the arm pit and its soft its more than likely a calcium sag, send me a pic if your still worried though : victory:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Nothing to worry about mate, they are just calcium sags :2thumb:



Calcium sacks on a beardie? Not heard of them before to be honest. I thought only some gecko species had them.

Do you have any stored pics you could show me?


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

nicnet said:


> Calcium sacks on a beardie? Not heard of them before to be honest. I thought only some gecko species had them.
> 
> Do you have any stored pics you could show me?


I myself dont have any as i dont keep beardies by here is one from google. Ignore the circled things but near the armpit there is a lump on the right hand side i believe these are calcium sags. : victory:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

XtremeReptiles said:


> I myself dont have any as i dont keep beardies by here is one from google. Ignore the circled things but near the armpit there is a lump on the right hand side i believe these are calcium sags. : victory:
> image



hmm interesting. I'll have to have a mooch into that. thanks.


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Ah, that picture is in the exact same spot and looks just like what she has!

Does that mean she's healthy? I think that's what it means in Geckos, can't remember, though >_<


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

RescueCat said:


> Ah, that picture is in the exact same spot and looks just like what she has!
> 
> Does that mean she's healthy? I think that's what it means in Geckos, can't remember, though >_<


Yes, it means it's completely heathy and therefore she has good supply of calcium. : victory:


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

*does a little dance*

It's great to hear she has a good supply of calcium, as that's the thing I worry about most with her, what with MBD and all!

Thank you for your help! Glad to hear my girl is quite the opposite of sick!


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

RescueCat said:


> *does a little dance*
> 
> It's great to hear she has a good supply of calcium, as that's the thing I worry about most with her, what with MBD and all!
> 
> Thank you for your help! Glad to hear my girl is quite the opposite of sick!


No problem but still supply her with the same calcium especially if she has MBD


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

She doesn't have MBD, but I do fear it haha


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

RescueCat said:


> She doesn't have MBD, but I do fear it haha


Why is that? Post a pic and im sure i will be able to tell for you :2thumb:


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

She doesn't HAVE MBD, nor do I suspect it. It's just that it's a nasty disease and I hope she'll never get it, much like any other disease! Just MBD seems to be pretty common :/


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

If your bearded dragon has MBD I'd take it to the vet ASAP!





























:whistling2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

RescueCat said:


> She doesn't HAVE MBD, nor do I suspect it. It's just that it's a nasty disease and I hope she'll never get it, much like any other disease! Just MBD seems to be pretty common :/


Oh the way you were going on, suggested there may be a chance. Its only common to those who get there supplements wrong.


----------

